# Need Bottom Paint on 20' cc



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Anybody know know a good person to do a bottom paint job on my 20' Center Console? I don't want to spend a ton of $$, I just want it too look better. Currently it has the blue powder paint on it and it looks like crap.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If your boat is kept on a trailer you are wasting money on bottom paint. Just a suggestion


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

no, it's kept at a marina in dry stack storage. You're right though, I don't need bottom paint but I either need to remove the blue paint that's on there or paint over it. it's an eye sore as it is. The blue paint was a mistake


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Is your boat trailerable??? If it isn't left in the water for any extended period, I would suggest removing the old bottom paint and refinishing the original gelcoat. The going rate for a good bottom job is $40 per foot including quality bottom paint.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you remove old bottom paint and restore the gelcoat? Is there a trick to it? Scrape/sand and buff? Mine needs that as well.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I wonder if wet sanding it would work?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We need to have a bottom paint removal day where we all get together and remove our eye sore bottom paint.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Using a chemical paint remover is very tricky and you can damage your gel coat underneath by attempting that, not to mention being messy and working on your back. Soda blasting is the way to go because its not that aggressive and is less damagaing to your gel coat than say sanding with a large electric sander like I see done in many marinas. I think sanding is a poor mans soda blaster. I see expensive marinas do this and I shake my head in disbelief that these expensive yachts are have these guys damaging there hulls with this approach. Find a marina that has soda blasting. A marina that has a soda blaster,know what they are doing and will probably do you a nice job.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Steve Stack. 850 207 4727
I think he has a soda blaster. He works out of Pensacola Shipyard & Pattis Boat Storage.
Tom


----------

